# Found a 1964 opal N4  stingray



## kstarkusa (Feb 15, 2017)

here she is


----------



## Vwbeck (Feb 15, 2017)

kstarkusa said:


> View attachment 422761 View attachment 422760 here she is




For Sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Feb 15, 2017)

A little dinged up but still a sexy beast. My fav. color.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 15, 2017)

Sweet 64 !! Just showing it's character.


----------



## Clark58mx (Feb 26, 2017)

Love the color. I've owned many stingrays and krates. But never a early stingray. Maybe one day.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice , where did you "find " it ?


----------



## kstarkusa (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone and Brad you will find one don't worrie lol. I found it local we're I live


----------



## partsguy (Feb 27, 2017)

I love that color!


----------

